# Garmin Forerunner 305



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Any body got one looking for opinions

Garmin Forerunner 305 Wrist-Worn GPS Personal Training: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Got one on saturdy for my B'day. Have to say it does exactly what it says on the tin and is perfect for me. 

It's pretty big on the wrist but not too big IYSWIM?

the screen is programable so you can have the data you want on it where you want it and the software is pretty good. for the ~100 quid they are going for now IMO it's a bargain


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Couldn't agree more. I have the 205, same as 305, but without hrm. 
Great for programming runs, routes etc also things like interval runs blah blah blah.

Great kit for 100.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I can't comment on the 305 but I've got the 110 which is a bit smaller but is a great bit of kit!


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback :thumb: at £100 it does seem a bargin


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've been using a 405 for a while and it's great. My Mrs does lots of running and bought me one as she liked it so much. I cycle and just upgraded to the Edge 800 as I like the Garmin stuff.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I struggle wearing a HRM as I found it restricted my breathing, being asthmatic doesnt help either!

So if you can do without a HRM, save yourself a few £ and have the 205.
If not then the 305 will do the bizz!

Set the virtual partner on and yoyu can chase yourself, or vice versa, across the countryside!
I use this for my sunday run. you can compare workouts, so I can see where I was faster, slower over the same piece of the route.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I have one, and yes it is a little large, also find it sometimes takes a while to pick up a gPS signal - must admit I often npow use my iphone as there are alot of apps that do the same thing, also with the benefit of being able to listen to music


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Turn the unit on for about 3-5 minutes before you go?


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That's what I do, but as it's not great at picking up a gps signal inside, I have to leave it outside....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

I used to do that but now leave It on the windowledge.
Great kit when its working.


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

Just ordered one :thumb: Thanks all


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

And, you got it?
And.....

Looks like a good weekend all round. perhaps bust that bad boy out and put it through its paces?


----------



## yin (Dec 29, 2005)

alipman said:


> And, you got it?
> And.....
> 
> Looks like a good weekend all round. perhaps bust that bad boy out and put it through its paces?


Just done my first run with it great piece of kit :thumb:

now reading the book :lol:


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

Thats the spirit. Use it, then read the manual.

I am still finding a few new things on how to use it.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

get one, you won't regret it. i've just got the 205, had it for 3-4 years now and when/if it breaks, i'll not even hesitate to buy another. i wouldn't be without one. epic bits of kit.


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a 205 also, and the only regret I have is not getting the 305 for the little extra. I use it every day for both running and cycling.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

matt1206 said:


> I've got a 205 also, and the only regret I have is not getting the 305 for the little extra. I use it every day for both running and cycling.


i don't want to bother with the HRM so the 205 is fine for me. i don't go however heard according to what some machine tells me my heart is at, i just work by how good/bad i feel at the time 

either way, thoroughly recommended.


----------



## matt1206 (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a separate HRM which I use if I'm doing a long weekend run, it would just have been nice to have it all built into one unit, rather than having to wear a separate watch. 

I can't fault the 205 though, have used it to track 740km upto this morning's cycle into work.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

matt1206 said:


> I've got a separate HRM which I use if I'm doing a long weekend run, it would just have been nice to have it all built into one unit, rather than having to wear a separate watch.
> 
> I can't fault the 205 though, have used it to track 740km upto this morning's cycle into work.


yup, they really are fantastic. i dread to think how many thousand kms mine has plotted through running (injured at the moment, but since having the garmin at least i run 30+ miles per week). i use it for mountain biking too, practically erases the fear of getting lost. you'll never get well and truly lost at least. interestingly, battery still lasting a fair few hours which is good. when it won't last more than 3-4 hours i'll buy another one (can you change the battery at reasonable cost...?)


----------

